# EMBALSES.NET > General >  ¿qué cambiarias del foro?

## Luján

Hola a todos,

Por iniciativa popular nos hemos decidido a crear esta encuesta para ver lo a gusto que estamos los usuarios de este foro con su arquitectura y funcionamiento.

Por arquitectura me refiero a la distribución de los subforos e hilos, las páginas de los miembros etc. y por funcionamiento me refiero al trabajo de moderadores y administrador en el mantenimiento y limpieza, así como la facilidad para registrarse, etc.

A continuación y como respuestas a este hilo podremos mostrar nuestras sugerencias de mejora para que este niño que es el foro siga creciendo fuerte y sano.

Creo hablar en nombre de todos los miembros, y en especial de los moderadores y administradores, si doy las gracias a todos por participar en el foro y, especialmente, en este hilo.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

A mi me gusta cómo está distribuido el foro, con un subforo por embalse (aunque estén vacíos.... ya se llenarán). De momento sólo se me ocurre una modificación:

En el título de la página (lo que aparece en la parte de arriba del todo de la ventana o de la pestaña del navegador) yo pondría, aparte del hilo en el que estamos también el subforo, así no hay que estar subiendo al principio de la página para ver dónde nos encontramos.

Un saludo a todos y felicidades por el foro

----------


## sergi1907

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Luján, creo que tal y como está ahora es fácil y sencillo de moverse por él.
Un saludo

----------


## juanlo

Yo también lo veo bien tal y como está. Bien organizado

----------


## Antonio Callejas

A mi me parece bien cómo esta configurado el foro, también es cierto que aún estoy descubriendo muchas cosas y funciones.
El trabajo de los moderadores y administrador es ingente, al menos en lo que a mí respecta, veo también que se atiende rápido a todo el mundo, y no sé si intentará entrar mucho troll, pero esto está limpito, limpito... gracias.
Y como sugerencia personal: ¡¡que a nadie se le ocurra cambiar el sistema de subida de fotos!!!..... ahora que me he enseñado :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Xuquer

Buenas chic@s, en lineas generales está todo bien, con el tiempo habrá que ir puliendo algunas cosillas. Supongo que en breve se pondrán filtros mas potentes para evitar tanto Spam que se mete en el foro, por lo demás cositas como lo del nombre que apunta Luján me parece bien que se arreglen si es posible.
Si la "potencia" del servidor es suficiente para albergar tanta foto e hilos como estamos abriendo a mi me parece bien como esta, otra cosa es que tuviesemos que quitar peso al servidor ...

Despues quedará un arduo trabajo para ordenar las fotos, que por cierto, disponemos de unas galerias fotograficas que casi nadie hemos usado.
En fin, yo pienso que poco a poco podemos hacer un gran foro, en el camino estamos.

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Buenas chic@s, en lineas generales está todo bien, con el tiempo habrá que ir puliendo algunas cosillas. Supongo que en breve se pondrán filtros mas potentes para evitar tanto Spam que se mete en el foro, por lo demás cositas como lo del nombre que apunta Luján me parece bien que se arreglen si es posible.
> Si la "potencia" del servidor es suficiente para albergar tanta foto e hilos como estamos abriendo a mi me parece bien como esta, otra cosa es que tuviesemos que quitar peso al servidor ...
> 
> Despues quedará un arduo trabajo para ordenar las fotos, que por cierto, disponemos de unas galerias fotograficas que casi nadie hemos usado.
> En fin, yo pienso que poco a poco podemos hacer un gran foro, en el camino estamos.
> 
> salu2


Sólo comentar que, de momento, las imágenes que estamos colgando a través de Imageshack no están físicamente en los servidores del foro, sólo son un link. Cuando las vemos es porque a ala vez que nuestro navegador solicita al servidor del foro la información para ver los mensajes, a la vez solicita a Imageshack las imágenes correspondientes a esos links. Esto ahorra mucho espacio y tráfico de red en el servidor.

De hecho se pueden colocar fotos de otros servicios de hospedaje, como Picasa. Algún día pondré un tutorial.

----------


## Xuquer

> Sólo comentar que, de momento, las imágenes que estamos colgando a través de Imageshack no están físicamente en los servidores del foro, sólo son un link.



aaaaaaaaaaah  :EEK!:  cuan grande es mi ignorancia informática  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

Jo creo que hay demasiados subforos - un subforo por embalse me parece excesivo.

Luego también creo que hay algunos subforos superpuestos -o que tal vez necesitan definirse con mayor detalle-: por ejemplo, el de "desembalses" y el uso que se le da a "presas y represas" (que yo entendería por simples azudes, y no por grandes pantanos).

Creo que si hay un subforo por embalse, en él debería haber hilo de fotos, hilo de desembalses, hilo de su ingeniería, hilo de datos generales, hilo de cuestiones históricas y sociales....

Por el contrario, si sólo hubiera un subforo por cuenca, debería haber un hilo por embalse... y se podrían tratar temas de ingeniería constructiva en el subforo de "presas y represas".


No se, debería clarificarse un poco el uso de cada subforo  :Smile: 


EDIT: Ah!! Y también estamos tratando en el General cosas que tal vez deberían tratarse en Embalses-General... este subforo en el que estamos ahora tal vez deba rebautizarse a "organización del foro" o algo así  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Otra cosa:

No se que hacen en el foro de acuicultura los subforos de "sistemas de riego" y "desaladoras". Imagino que es un error  :Big Grin: 


EDIT: 
Y falta un espacio para tratar los problemas generales de cada cuenca. Ahora se trata en "ríos", mezclando las cosas de todas las cuencas. Contrasta bastante esta falta de nivel de detalle, con el exceso de detalle que hay en los subforos de embalses.

----------


## Luján

Hola Salut!

No sé si te has dado cuenta, pero en el subforo de cada cuenca tienes, debajo de los subforos de los embalses una serie de temas anidados directamente al subforo de la cuenca. Es allí el lugar donde se deben tratar los temas correspondientes a cada cuenca.

Por otro lado, piensa que si se retiran los subforos por embalse, ¿a dónde irían a parar todos los hilos de cada subforo? En esta situación lo excesivo sería la cantidad de hilos desordenados dentro del subforo de cada cuenca.

Sí tienes razón en que estaría bien que todos los embalses tuvieran algunos hilos predefinidos (fotos, ingeniería, etc.)

----------


## carletes

Me gustaría que las fotos se pudieran subir directamente desde el pc y de una pagina de hospedaje ajena, por una razón y es que Imageshack igual al año se cansa de tener fotos acumuladas, o te exige el pago de una cuota y decide hacer una limpia, y todas las fotos se perderían, o las más antiguas. Nada más que por eso. Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Me gustaría que las fotos se pudieran subir directamente desde el pc y de una pagina de hospedaje ajena, por una razón y es que Imageshack igual al año se cansa de tener fotos acumuladas, o te exige el pago de una cuota y decide hacer una limpia, y todas las fotos se perderían, o las más antiguas. Nada más que por eso. Saludos gente


Tienes otras opciones de colocar las fotos.

Puedes crear un álbum en el foro para subir las fotos, y también puedes subir fotos de otros hospedajes, como Picasa de Google. (Basta con que conozcas la url de la imagen)

como ya dije en otro mensaje, algún día pondré un pequeño manual de cómo se pueden poner aquí fotos de Picasa.

----------


## carletes

> Tienes otras opciones de colocar las fotos.
> 
> Puedes crear un álbum en el foro para subir las fotos, y también puedes subir fotos de otros hospedajes, como Picasa de Google. (Basta con que conozcas la url de la imagen)
> 
> como ya dije en otro mensaje, algún día pondré un pequeño manual de cómo se pueden poner aquí fotos de Picasa.


Luján, que no pase de 800 páginas  :Big Grin:  gracias amigo  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Hola Salut!
> 
> No sé si te has dado cuenta, pero en el subforo de cada cuenca tienes, debajo de los subforos de los embalses una serie de temas anidados directamente al subforo de la cuenca. Es allí el lugar donde se deben tratar los temas correspondientes a cada cuenca.
> 
> Por otro lado, piensa que si se retiran los subforos por embalse, ¿a dónde irían a parar todos los hilos de cada subforo? En esta situación lo excesivo sería la cantidad de hilos desordenados dentro del subforo de cada cuenca.
> 
> Sí tienes razón en que estaría bien que todos los embalses tuvieran algunos hilos predefinidos (fotos, ingeniería, etc.)


Aupa Luján!

Efectivamente, si de cada embalse se tratan temas muy diferentes (ingenieria, fotos, reservas, etc.) tiene sentido un subforo por embalse. ¡Ojalá lleguemos a esa situación!  :Smile: 

Respecto a que los temas generales de la cuenca se traten en el apartado "Embalses", me parece un tanto confuso. Si se coloca en el apartado "Embalses" lo que das a entender es que allí se habla del sistema de embalses (p. ej. reservas de toda la cuenca del segura), y no de la gestión integral... además, en tal caso ¿qué función cumple el apartado "Ríos"?

No se, todo esto son reflexiones que me vienen a la cabeza, vistas por un recién llegao como yo... seguro que a fuerza de usar el foro se va viendo con más claridad dónde se tratan qué temas.

Pero creo que la visión de un recién llegao en ese sentido también muestra las confusiones que se podrían dar con cierta frecuencia (al fin y al cabo, tendremos muchos recién llegaos en la vida del foro).

¿Y si "ríos" y "embalses" se fusionan en un apartado llamado "cuencas y embalses"? Bueno, es cuestión de ir ordenando nuestras ideas a ver qué consideramos más oportuno  :Smile:

----------


## carletes

Mi sugerencia es que no se siga permitiendo la participación de usuarios anónimos y que por tanto se exija el registro para escribir en el foro, y de esta forma evitariamos algún que otro "espontáneo" con opiniones fuera de lugar. Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Mi sugerencia es que no se siga permitiendo la participación de usuarios anónimos y que por tanto se exija el registro para escribir en el foro, y de esta forma evitariamos algún que otro "espontáneo" con opiniones fuera de lugar. Saludos gente




Precisamente es uno de los temas que estamos tratando el administrador junto con los moderadores, estamos en ello, cuando esté todo solucionado publicaremos unas "normas", estareis enterados.
gracias por tu sugerencia Carletes  :Wink:

----------


## pacome36

yo quitaria del foro....., ummm.......
a los que se dan de listillos, y luego no saben ni de lo hablan, por no saver no saven ni escribir.
tambien quitaria a los bromistas que siempre estan ironizando, resultando muy facil que se tergiversen sus escritos.
tambien quitaria a los que me caen mal o sencillamente a los que no opinan como yo.
a los que entran mucho en el foro, aunque sea durante un tiempo y solo por lo que les de en ese momento.
a los que dan la impresion de que estan algo pirados, y no siempre sean coherentes con lo dicen.

espera ahora que pienso, todo eso y mas soy yo, y como lo lleven a cavo me van a hechar, bueno no seria la primera vez, y me temo que tampoco la ultima.
asi que mejor, retiro lo dicho.

PD. despues de recapacitar, solo por lo que he visto, (que seguramente sera muy poco y estare lejos de la realidad del foro), y tambien solo emprincipio, no quitaria nada

----------


## Xuquer

> yo quitaria del foro....., ummm.......
> a los que se dan de listillos, y luego no saben ni de lo hablan, por no saver no saven ni escribir.
> tambien quitaria a los bromistas que siempre estan ironizando, resultando muy facil que se tergiversen sus escritos.
> tambien quitaria a los que me caen mal o sencillamente a los que no opinan como yo.
> a los que entran mucho en el foro, aunque sea durante un tiempo y solo por lo que les de en ese momento.
> a los que dan la impresion de que estan algo pirados, y no siempre sean coherentes con lo dicen.
> 
> espera ahora que pienso, todo eso y mas soy yo, y como lo lleven a cavo me van a hechar, bueno no seria la primera vez, y me temo que tampoco la ultima.
> asi que mejor, retiro lo dicho.
> ...




 :EEK!:  :EEK!:    Ahivalaost*ajoder  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 



¡¡  Apuntado en la lista !!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, quitar "sistemas de riego" y "desaladoras" del apartado de "Acuicultura" sí que lo creo muy necesario.

----------


## Salut

Han comentao por allí que sería interesante un hilo de flora y fauna. Igualmente, creo de suma importancia un hilo sobre PATRIMONIO HIDRÁULICO.

Es decir, molinos, batanes, minicentrales hidroeléctricas antiguas, acueductos, etc. etc.

----------


## REEGE

Yo lo veo bien todo! Eso sí, como dije ayer, esto es un tema de medio ambiente y tambien muy condicionado por el tiempo y por como nuestro Logo dice, por el estado de los embalses de España. Y tanto el tiempo como los embalses tendran periodos de vacas flacas y es por ello que creo conveniente introducir una parte dedicada a la FLORA Y FAUNA que rodean nuestras zonas húmedas.
Ah, se me olvidaba... También se podría poner como una especie de Fotos Denuncia de procesos, construcciones, normativas... y situaciones que son perjudiciales para el entorno natural que nos rodea y que está todo ello relacionado con el famoso IMPACTO AMBIENTAL.
Gracias por enseñarnos tantas cosas Embalses.net!

----------


## jasg555

Podríais habilitar el botoncito para poder subir videos de youtube y que se puedan ver en la página sin tener que abrir otra

----------


## rondamon

Soy  nuevo por este foro y la verdad es que me tiene bastante entusiamado y creo que no tocaria nada, esta todo requetebien aunque quizas podría caber la posibilidad de que se cree un subforo dedicado en exclusiva a hablar y enviar fotos o pequeños videos de lugares tan bonitos como son los saltos de agua naturales, cascadas, chorreras, etc.
Un saludo.

----------


## Xuquer

> Podríais habilitar el botoncito para poder subir videos de youtube y que se puedan ver en la página sin tener que abrir otra


Se está viendo la posibilidad de cambiar el formato del foro por uno más moderno y actual, se está en ello pero ya sabemos aquello de "las cosas de palacio..."   :Cool: 

poco a poco.
gracias por participar y salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Cartaya

Crearia un Foro para dar la posibilidad de dejar información de embalses en el extranjero, si es por paises mejor

----------


## Sáuron

Las botoneras en español creo que serian mas intuitivas....

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando marcas nuevos mensajes no debería salir más que el último de cada subforo.
Intentaré explicarme: si desde la última vez que yo he entrado en el foro han escrito tres mensajes del foro de, pongamos por ejemplo, Lagunas de Ruidera, (no se me olvida, lugar de la quedada) sólo lo tendría que ver una vez y no tres, una por cada mensaje.
Supongo que eso pasa porque se ordenan por hora de subida al foro, creo que se podría arreglar ordenándolos por foros.
Así no tendré tantas páginas sin leer, que a veces te da grima.
Por último cuando cuelgo un mensaje, para volver al hilo donde estaba tengo que hacer tres escapes. ¿No se podría reducir a uno?
Gandul que es uno

----------


## Xuquer

> Por último cuando cuelgo un mensaje, para volver al hilo donde estaba tengo que hacer tres escapes. ¿No se podría reducir a uno?
> Gandul que es uno


Yo lo cuelgo, me espero y me redirige ¿ tres escapes ??   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

mi no comprender  :EEK!: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Crearia un Foro para dar la posibilidad de dejar información de embalses en el extranjero, si es por paises mejor


Y de los embalses y gestión del agua insulares!!

Ye en una de mis anteriores intervenciones defendí la organización de prácticamente TODO por cuencas hidrográficas... y tener unos pocos foros generales para aspectos que afectan a más de una cuenca (precipitaciones, política y legislación, trasvases...)

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Se está viendo la posibilidad de cambiar el formato del foro por uno más moderno y actual, se está en ello pero ya sabemos aquello de "las cosas de palacio..."  
> 
> poco a poco.
> gracias por participar y salu2


A mi me parece muy bien que se modernice el formato pero si eso implica empezar el foro desde cero a mi no me gusta nada la idea, hay un montón de información muy valiosa en este foro, desde mi punto de vista.

----------


## Xuquer

> A mi me parece muy bien que se modernice el formato pero si eso implica empezar el foro desde cero a mi no me gusta nada la idea, hay un montón de información muy valiosa en este foro, desde mi punto de vista.



Nadie ha dicho que esto vaya a empezar de cero, se puede hacer un "traslado" sin hacer mucho estropicio.
Tranquilos que cuando el administrador pueda y lo considere nos lo notificará.  :Wink: 

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo lo cuelgo, me espero y me redirige ¿ tres escapes ??  
> 
> mi no comprender 
> 
> salu2


Quizá no tengo paciencia, y no son tres escapes  :Mad:  son tres atrás con su flechita verde

----------


## perdiguera

> Quizá no tengo paciencia, y no son tres escapes  son tres atrás con su flechita verde


Efectivamente no tenía paciencia  :Mad: 
Ahora siguiendo los sabios consejos de Xuquer me ha redirigido 
Gracias :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xuquer

> Efectivamente no tenía paciencia 
> Ahora siguiendo los sabios consejos de Xuquer me ha redirigido 
> Gracias


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:   No me digas !!  normalmente no suelo acertar con esto de la _infromática_  :Big Grin: 


salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Creo que sería necesario definir un poco mejor este subforo "General", ya que se está convirtiendo en un cajón de sastre donde se meten cosas muy variadas.

¿Qué os parecería crear los siguientes subforos?
- Costas, mares y océanos [en "Marco físico"]
- Funcionamiento del foro
- "Cajón de sastre"


Chalud!  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Creo que sería necesario definir un poco mejor este subforo "General", ya que se está convirtiendo en un cajón de sastre donde se meten cosas muy variadas.
> 
> ¿Qué os parecería crear los siguientes subforos?
> - Costas, mares y océanos [en "Marco físico"]
> - Funcionamiento del foro
> - "Cajón de sastre"
> 
> 
> Chalud!


Pues sí, se podría organizar un poquito, porque aquí hay cosas que deberían estar en cafetería, o en otros subforos. Y eso de "Cajon de satre", no quedaría nada mal. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

